# bandsy bandsy bands



## tipllers rule (Aug 2, 2010)

my roler the little high mainnence guy jk his band has the numbers i know the 03 prt but thats it so herit is fs 03 91


----------



## sky tx (Mar 1, 2005)

Tipllers--
The fs is ----Fanciers-Specially

If you need a Source for this info----JUST Click DELETE


----------



## MaryOfExeter (Sep 30, 2007)

FS is a Canadian Band, by the way.


----------



## tipllers rule (Aug 2, 2010)

oh iam in mi close to border so no biggy kinda u, fancier specially can somebody give me a link thxs


----------



## MaryOfExeter (Sep 30, 2007)

They don't have a website.
Contact info:
http://www.manta.com/ic/mtqscrg/ca/fanciers-specialty-co


----------

